# Trek 1.2 bottom bracket shell



## kmarriner (Aug 16, 2011)

.


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the bottom bracket of 1.2, and even any of the Trek alu road bikes, is threaded.


----------

